# Pit bull prejudice....first experience?



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Well no surprise that we encountered pit bull prejudice today for the first time since owning Bella. I must say that it made me get a little down but I won't give up in trying to make people see the positive light with this wonderful breed. Its snowing crazy here in Boston today and my daughter got released early from school. I walked with Bella to meet her at the corner and a woman that I know in the neighborhood was approaching me with her kids. She said hi to me and then asked if our new pup was a Pit bull. I said no she is an american bully and she was like, yeah a pit bull. I wasn't going to get into it with explaining but she basically said that she doesn't like them and is afraid of them. She said I know I shouldn't be but the media has made me that way  I told her how sorry I felt for her for feeling that way cause they are great dogs and family pets. She then said no, my golden retriever is an excellent family pet and that she would never own one of them dogs. Ugh! I bit my tounge after that and told her to have a nice day. What was your first experience of prejudice with your pit bull/bully?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow I am sorry you had to go thru this but being an owner of this breed it happens generally on a daily basis, it sux that ppl just can't be open, I mean I do not like Chows or little dogs, especially Chi's BUT I LOVE all dogs, I would just never own either of these breeds, that is my choice but I do not bad mouth them or anything. I honestyl do not remember my first expierence, it has been so long ago but I deal with it at least once a week.

All I can say is keep trying you would be surprised how a well behaved APBT or Bully can change someones mind  ((hugs)) and good luck.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow, once a week? That's sad. Honestly, I have had so many great people come up to me in Petsmart, Petco, and other pet stores we go to and say how beautiful she is and pet her. They ask if she is a Pit bull and a few have told me that ever since they have started watching Pit Boss and Pit bulls and Parolees that it has changed there opinions of the breed. I have been blown away by people who have approached me positively. It's just amazing how one person can ruin all that . Oh well, I knew that at some point I would have to deal with it. I just have to not let it bother me when it does happen  Thanks for the hugs :hug:


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

You know, I can't really remember the first time I was on the receiving end of prejudice against my dog, but I get it quite often. It also doesn't help being a 26yr old hispanic male who lives in a crap town. So automatically people start thinking negatively and get the wrong idea about both my dog and myself.

With me though, maybe not everyone, with all the bad looks and ignorant comments I get from clueless people, I feel on top of the world when I get one or 2 compliments. Whether they just say something simple like my boy is cute or completely compliment his friendliness and go into depth about how they like the breed and hate the bad rap they have. I've had both types of compliments and I can say that I'm comfortable taking a couple negative comments, because the positive ones are much more valuable to me


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

AMEN to that Eric! Well put  I have been on top of the world because I had nothing but positive comments, but you are absolutely right. The positive out weigh the negative for sure.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh yes girl, at least once a week. Especially with my red boy Phoenix, everyone always says he has such a big head and he looks so mean, but he really is a big ole baby, he is my dog and when we are out in public, omg like just the other day I was at the feed store to get dog food and weigh Phoenix cause it was time for heartworm treatment and this girl, she had to bea bout 8 or 9 I guess turned around and saw him and went "awwwwww" look at the big red puppy, he looks like Clifford.  I had to chuckle she came over and ask if she could pet him, I told her yes to let him smell her first, she says oh I know my mom told me how to act around dogs, we have dogs at home,  This made me super happy to hear, abotu that time the mom turned around and the look on her face was priceless, btu she did not make a big deal outof it and continued to elt her daughter pet Pheonix for abit til the owner of the store walked out with her stuff to put in her car. She smiled and said he is very well behaved for a bulldog. So she obviously knew her dogs which made me happy

SOrry for the story, I also have one from Petsmart and a little girl who's mother wasn't watching her, a toddler no less, couldn't ahve been more than 18 mo. to 2 yrs. came thru the sliding glass door on her own with mom at least 4 foot behind her, Phoenix is laying at my feet at the check out counter, I ehard the little girl squeal and when I turned around she was making a beeline to Phoenix, now Neener LOVES babies and small kids, LOVES them, about 3 steps before the little girl got to him she tripped that is when the mother walked in and saw where her child was going she screamed, little girl fell on Phoenix and he proceeded to drown her with kisses. The mother runs over and snatches the little girl up, i told her why did you do that. She said I thought your dog was gonna eat her, I had to laug cause even the register chick was laguhing and I said he wouldn't harm that little girl, put her down and find out, he was giving her kisses and IF you had been holding her hand you wouldn't have this problem 


I do speak up to most ppl but others I just have to walk away from, just like Eric said for all the negative I get those few good compliments or encounters make it all worthwhile. And to teh OP, when owning a bulldog you gotta have thick skin, it took me a while to learn this, as I get very defensive about my breed of choice cause ppl are always bad motuhing them, but after a few eyars and more knowledge I don't let it bother me nearly as much, but there is always that one person who can get under your skin

Wow I am just full of stuff this morning


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Lol I've never heard of a pitbull _eating_ a toddler xD that's hilarious. She should know that if a dog is in petsmart and is comfortable enough to lay on the floor that it is a darn well tempered dog because most pups completely lose it in that store from what I've seen lol


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Nobody says anything to me.. the most that happened was we had some friends over... one of the girls was petting Allie (my cousins apbt I used to care for) .. all was being all lovable... she asked what breed dog she was ... I told her pit bull..she quickly pulled her hand away and got scared.. even though she had already commented on how nice she was


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Most people don't say anything to me i get more nice comments than any other. But I do see a whole lot of people cross the street when we're coming. My wife was walking with us once and a family crossed the street when they saw us coming. She got so mad and said did you see what those people did? They don't know that our dog is the sweetest ever. I looked at her and said "oh I thought it was me they were afraid of.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaooo Rudy


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

The first time I dealt with real breed prejudice was when I was out walking in the first 6 months I owned Nubs. We use to live next to this WONDERFUL biking/walking path that was next to a river. I would walk about 2 miles a day with a stop over in a little place where I could block the only exit and Nubs could be safely off leash and play in the river. Man I miss that place.

At the half way mark there is a boat launch and a play ground about 200yards away. Nubs was on a 6ft leash just sniffing away when some jerk started screaming at me for having my "nasty Pit Bull" near a playground. He started coming toward me and Nubs (who didn't seem to even be bothered by the manic) yelling at me to get lost, or he's going to call Animal Control on me and my vicious dog. 

I just stayed right at the boat launch and yelled back "Oh Animal Control? Would you like me to call Sue? She'll be more then happy to stop by and play with my dog and bring a cop along to ticket you for harassment!" I had just spoken to our AC officer not more then 2 months before this because she stopped me on a walk and asked if I had seen a loose dog. She stopped and loved on Nubs for 15/20 mins and told me if I never needed her help, let her know. He left me be after that, but it was just, crazy. As soon as he turned his back I high tailed it out of there. I wasn't going to deal with that.

Its not uncommon to have people jump back in shock when you way they are petting a Pit Bull. I've NEVER had someone jump back and walk away though. They all have jumped back, we've talked for a few minuets and then they went back to loving on Nubs.


----------



## pit.bulldog (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm actually afraid of chows, akitas, and most rotties, and it's because I've seen or heard (from people who've seen) what those dogs can do, despite meeting some that are very friendly. That said, I would never dream of telling anyone that when they're out enjoying their dog. It's like insulting family, and I know how angry it makes me when people insult mine.

My first experience with breed prejudice was my first pit bull. I wasn't really even aware that people didn't like them, although I knew that they were banned in certain places and stuff. I was renting a room from a really cool woman who didn't care what kind of dog I had as long as it didn't tear up her house. Anyway, I took Lucy out for a walk and a woman was jogging past and said 'Is that a red nose? Those dogs are mean!' I thought she was really dumb, asking me what color my dog's nose was (couldn't she tell herself???) and just rolled my eyes. 

Through the years I have gotten some dirty looks, people crossing the street, and one father snatching his toddler son up into the air by the arm so that my dog didn't hurt him. The little boy cried because his dad hurt him. What a moron.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aww poor Nubs. That dog seriously has the kindest eyes. He looks like he'd be a great teddy bear  
Last week before I went to Reno, Ryan and I took our son and Dosia down to the river park to have a picnic, play at the play ground, and feed the ducks. After we ate we walked over by the swings and there was another family there. As soon as they saw Dosia the mother grabbed her smallest kid off the swing and the father made the older one stand by his side while they walked away frantically. This Dosia loves playing at the playground with the kids, he'd never hurt a soul. I had people tell me that he's gunna snap and you can tell cause his eye's are crazy bla bla bla. It's cause they have no experience with the breed at all.
I had one guy at the store actually ask me if he was going to bite. I was like WTH???? Seriously, he's just sitting there like I told him to. Then the guy was like, "I cut my hand and he'll smell the blood and go for it!" ahahhahhahahahaha
we all had a good laugh about my shark dog


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Once we got into the breed my own family quit letting their kids come to play at our house even after seeing my three kids in the yard playing with them!! What really aggravated me was that my uncle has a german shepard that would bite my daughter everytime she walked in his yard but yet she still lets her kids play over there!! people are just so judgemental and it hurts my feelings everytime i look at my dogs because i know what good dogs they are. its just something your gonna have to get used to because it seems like a never ending battle


----------



## pit.bulldog (Jan 10, 2011)

It really is a never ending battle. I was talking to a woman about her search for an adoptable dog the other day, and she said "We dont' care what breed, as long as it's not a pit or pit mix. We love pit bulls but we don't want it mistaking the 9 year old for a snack.' 

How the F can you love pit bulls but say something so stupid in the same sentence? ALL dogs bite, and assuming that cute little fluffy mix from the shelter is more safe than a mentally stable, well mannered pit bull from a reputable rescue is STUPID. It was difficult to keep my mouth closed on that one, but you gotta pick your battles. Either reach out to the public and find good dogs homes, or drive them away because you try to change bullheaded, stupid opinions.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

ugh so sad! Thats the worst, when people are all over your pup telling you how handsome he is and then ask the breed and then back away. I will say I have also been surprised myself more than once. I see someone and they ask and then they bend down and get kisses or high fives but to me I assume they are gonna be the pull away types, lol. I guess for enough bad, there are getting to be more and more good or people willing to talk than before. But then again its winter and walking out with your pup around here makes you stand out. Its amazing how many dogs I don't see for months out of the year. Poor cooped up pups!

Keep smiling and screw the haters


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

You will get used to it, once you realise it happens nearly everyday, just laugh at them and move on your way. That realy bothers some people. 

Its way easier to remember the people that suprise you, i once had a lady that wouldve been somewhere near eighty years old yell at me from accross the street "is that an american pit bull terrier?" when i replied yes i was expecting her to say something negative but she asked if i could bring it over so she could have a pat! We couldnt cross that street fast enough to get to her, she explained that she had only ever saw one other and it was a pup two weeks earlier, she then commented that she was now in love with the looks and the temp, she also seemed to have done her research as she new the dog was fully grown , which is rare, most people assume all the dogs i have had are stunted runts or still pups lol.

That was more than ten years ago and i remember it clear as day it happened. 
I cant remember any real bad incident simply because i dont care lol.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:

If I get a negative comment and it's clear the person isn't receptive to learning the truth, I just go on my way. Some minds you can never change and you shouldn't beat yourself up over it.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

i think the voice of reality needs to come into play here.
it's a dog, not your kid or a human. based on that 
rudimentary fact you should stay humble and ignore
what you hope others will say and what you actually know.
people getting butt hurt over a strangers actions or comments
is the last thing one should be moaning about. lighten up folks,
life is to short for you to be griping about a dog that isn't for
everyone. your dogs have thicker skins than you do. 
i thought people chose dogs because they have the same
attributes as the breed they've chosen. seems some should
be die hard corgi owners and call it a day.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

?????????????????


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

i love this thread this could help alot of newbs to the breed and let us all vent-
my first would be when i was 17-still living at home and having a rough time of it since i hated my step father and family problems-i wanted a friend desperately so i searched the paper and found a add for puppys and it was just down the road from my parents house but it didnt say what breed they were and they wouldnt tell me over the phone
they told me they were 8 weeks shots-dewormed blah blah all the good stuff
they were selling them for $30 a piece just to cover the shots n deworming-i talked the lady down to $20.

my mother had told me i could get a puppy she didnt care as long as i took care of it n took care of all the expenses.i came home and loved on her they had named her Karmen
i called her kar for short-well for about 5 days i had her no problems my whole family didnt care for the most part then the weekend came-
my stepfather was home for the weekend-as soon as he saw kar he flipped out and started yelling at me to get that stupid dog out of the house or he was going to go kill it he wasnt going to allow a pitbull in his house-i tried to explain to him mom said i could get a dog

tried to explain shes been here all week and no problems-
he replied as soon as she grows up she will killl you or all of us they are bad dogs 
and he wasnt going to have one under his roof-
he said i had a hr to find her a home or he was going to take her into the backyard n kill 
that dang dog before she killed us-
i called a friend to take her for the night till i could find her a good home and found her a good home the next day-
that was my first experience with real hatred and idiocy


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

rednose_momma said:


> i love this thread this could help alot of newbs to the breed and let us all vent-
> my first would be when i was 17-still living at home and having a rough time of it since i hated my step father and family problems-i wanted a friend desperately so i searched the paper and found a add for puppys and it was just down the road from my parents house but it didnt say what breed they were and they wouldn't tell me over the phone
> they told me they were 8 weeks shots-dewormed blah blah all the good stuff
> they were selling them for $30 a piece just to cover the shots n deworming-i talked the lady down to $20.
> ...


his iron fisted method had nothing to do with the dog.
the dog was just a means to and end. without getting to 
Freudian on you his anger was due to the fact you weren't of
his blood and your face was just a daily reminder of the man
in your mothers life before they met. when you grow up
maybe you'll understand this very natural and basic hardwired
need to oust said individual. this is why male lions will not raise
cubs that are not their own and in fact kill off the potential
lineage once they take over a pride. it also stimulates the females to 
come into estrus and create new bonds with the pride. nature over nurture, nature always wins.


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

Padlock said:


> his iron fisted method had nothing to do with the dog.
> the dog was just a means to and end. without getting to
> Freudian on you his anger was due to the fact you weren't of
> his blood and your face was just a daily reminder of the man
> ...


interesting you say that but i think your reading to much into it-hes a animal hater thinks they are disease ridden flea bags like rats and refuses to deal with ANY kind of indoor pet


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

denile ain't just a river in egypt.


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

thanx dr phil whatever makes you feel good cowboy


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

And what if one of her kids turns out to be a violent sociopath, just sayin'? There are bigger things to worry about aside from misconstrued breed that rakes in $ for the media. America isn't like the olden days, the media's job is to sell stories, no matter the cost. Whether it be a dogs life, person's reputation, national threat. They don't care about the public. Just selling stories

Instead of a pitbull someone could have a kid that goes & beats the snot out of another kid, whack them upside the head with a bat (happened to my kid bro), what have you. Ppl need to look at whether or not they're being responsible with any life form. Doesn't matter the breed, species.

I had a similar incident w/ another neighbor the other day, but he went as far to as say a dog that looked exactly like mine attacked his dog that morning. I only walk Lex in the evenings on leash & harness always - otherwise he's in the house with me at all times. He had the nerve to continue making accusations while he had a malimute sitting in his driveway off leash. I went of like a rocket on this guy, informing him my dog is always properly contained on leash & harness when ever outside & that he needs to make sure his dog's on leash at all times (because there's a strict leash law) & called animal control on him reporting the off leash dog & the harassment case.

The AC officer was completely on my side after explaining the story thoroughly & how this guy just approached me at random. She said if anything like that ever happens again they'd gladly come out & educate an ignorant neighbor about the breed & fine him for having his dog off leash. 

I'm not one to start anything but I will finish it. Couldn't believe some jerk would go out of his way to start trouble, I still get heated just thinking about it, the possibility of my dog's life in danger because of some outlandish accusation - makes me shake. But since I told him off I never see that punk old fart outside anymore 

Sorry - rant & hijack over


----------



## Firestorm (Feb 2, 2011)

It does stink.... but one thing I've learned, is to tune a deaf ear when someone starts with all the negative "those dogs" babbling.... and it definitely helps to develop a thick skin. While I always try to educate and a "kill 'em with kindness" attitude, sometimes, people make it hard to do that. I always am polite, because I know in the end, my behavior will reflect on how people perceive the breed, and because I always want this breed seen in a positive light, I bite my tongue a lot and silently cuss them out while smiling at them and being nice out loud. It isn't always easy, but it is always better for the breed. People will form a judgment on the breed, based partly on their impression of the owner.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Firestorm said:


> It does stink.... but one thing I've learned, is to tune a deaf ear when someone starts with all the negative "those dogs" babbling.... and it definitely helps to develop a thick skin. While I always try to educate and a "kill 'em with kindness" attitude, sometimes, people make it hard to do that. I always am polite, because I know in the end, my behavior will reflect on how people perceive the breed, and because I always want this breed seen in a positive light, I bite my tongue a lot and silently cuss them out while smiling at them and being nice out loud. It isn't always easy, but it is always better for the breed. People will form a judgment on the breed, based partly on their impression of the owner.


I have no quarrels being kind to someone who lacks knowledge until they start making false accusations. Unfortunately the 'kill em w/ kindness attitude' doesn't always work. Sometimes you have to stick up for yourself & make it known you won't take crap. Otherwise a situation could get worse & worse. Gotta nip it in the bud, especially when it comes to your dogs life. Some ppl will continue their BS attitude no matter what you say & have to ensure your dogs safety.


----------



## hackyzac (Jan 13, 2011)

I've never really experienced prejudice with swagger, he has too sweet of a face for people to be scared of him. 

Although yesterday I was at petco with him, standing in line waiting to check out there was a couple and their kid (maybe 2-3 years old) the father was speaking to swagger but I could tell his wife was being very leery of Swagger and wouldn't let her son 2 inches away from her. Which I guess is good practice since you really don't want your kid running up to any random dog, but still...she was eying my dog down like at any moment he was going to tear away from my grasp and maul the child. 

Anyways, walking out of the store I hear this CRAZY commotion and look up to see two GSD's locked in the cab of an el camino with the windows cracked a good bit...completely going ape **** trying to get to Swagger. 

Swagger did so amazing, he completely ignored them and kept walking right along side me...all the while the couple that was in the store were watching while loading up their truck.

I heard the man say something along the lines of, "see all pits aren't mean" to his wife 

made me feel good


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Uugghh I am so disgusted right now. My hubbys mother is soooo prejudice against pits and won't even pet our pups....yet she is suggesting "why don't you put them to good use and breed them" I completely went off on her about over population and bybs and omg...I just can't believe some people...and just her hypocriticism of saying she hates a breed yet wanting to make profit off of it because she thinks that is all they are good for....-sigh- thankfully my hubby calmed me down saying how they're ignorant and uneducated about animals in general and assured me they will be fixed the day they turn 6months....


----------



## hackyzac (Jan 13, 2011)

people ask me to breed mine all the time, it's really irritating.

I just tell everyone he's fixed (he's not) but it shuts them up.


----------

